# Lemon and lime



## jessy (Dec 25, 2010)

Took this in my light tent


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

No doubt, excellent shot

Regards


----------



## Markw (Dec 25, 2010)

Due to your lack of words, I cannot tell if you are asking for C&C.  I will give it anyway.  

This just isnt sharp.  It might have something to do with you having the camera at 200mm, F/18, 1/15".  1/15" is just a tad short to be shooting at 200mm.  At F/18, you were also probably experiencing some refraction.  This also seems a little underexposed.  Either that, or you used entirely back-lighting which is causing a bad shadow on the lime.  

Next time, try a little more light on the front of the fruit, bring the aperture down as well as the zoom.  This should result in a better-lit, sharper image.

Good luck! :thumbsup:
Mark


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

you have already captured a wonderful shot; just some adjustments in photoshop


----------



## Markw (Dec 25, 2010)

In the edit, the ugly shadow is just more pronounced and now we are encountering artifacts/color noise.  Also, the sharpening didnt help any.  Now it just looks grainy.  Nice try though.

Mark


----------



## Frequency (Dec 26, 2010)

Dear Mark,

I too felt the artefacts and grainyness; i dont have any noise reduction software too, other than in photoshop; but i think that is not effective. Would you please suggest some free software? 

Also if possible work out this image in photoshop(since she is OK to edit) and kindly make a note of the operations you have carried out

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 26, 2010)

i worked on Jessy's image, by placing my laptop at a low level and if you look at an LCD monitor other than at eye level you don't realize what the picture really looks like. While i read Mark's opinion about my rework, i first wondered why he tells that much,, where as i  i have done only slight modifications; but now when i looked at the image at eye level, i was shocked to see what i had done-an extreme ruin; then i felt Mark was very euphemistic; i don't remove/replace my above image because it is a bad practice to do that because viewers would wonder why such remarks; i made some slight modifications, which i think is not bad. Regards


----------



## Markw (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, this is what I came up with.  






Levels, curves, selective curves of just the fruit, dodge the shadow on the lime, sharpen, reduce noise.

Mark


----------



## Frequency (Dec 30, 2010)

I liked it; at the same time i feel it is a bit too bright

Regards


----------



## Markw (Dec 30, 2010)

I would agree with that. I hadnt noticed that until I posted it on the forum.  It could be easily darkened.

Mark


----------



## JackHowitzer (Jan 2, 2011)

unbelievable


----------

